# My new arboreal viv build *in progress...* (pic heavy)



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Here's some pics from the start of my build a few weekas back, just recently added some more features, been too busy with working and not enough time to spend the money i don't have on my viv for my babies 

Some pics below from where I started frmo... a piece of MDF from B&Q








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v486/lukeyspuke/IMG_0132.jpg

Then I bought all of these materials and tools












Cut the pond liner to the correct size for the walls of my viv and staple gunned it










Then I lay it all flat and with my mate, bilt a basic box shape from it, pre-drilling holes, then screwing with electric screwdriver and wood screws so all the pond liner was on the inside (waterproofing the wood)










After this I used the left over piece of MDF from the cutting to form a backbaord to spport it while i moved it around. 

Finally I used a strip of contiboard, cut in two to form the top / bottom pieces of wood for the substrate and glass runners to be attatched to and screwed those in place - then siliconed over EVERY join










So the viv looked something like this!
It measures 40" wide 20" deep 60" high (and weighs a ton! lol)


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Update on the viv build, skipped a few photos i forgot to take them during the build, but almost ready now, just needm ore lighting / heating and the glass!

Bottom half of the viv - wood chipping, some twiggy branches leading up to higher deck with plastic ivy and some dried real leaves from the rainforest ALSO baby afircan land snails in there too! : victory:











Middle section of the viv has a desk across the length of the vivarium - to give EXTRA floor space, more plastic ivy and dry leaves and an exo-terra waterfal with an orchid behind it (not in photo) also you can see the black basking ledge above that too










Finally, a full shot of the viv as it is now like I said a bit more work n eeds to be done it is VERY HEAVY! lol god knows what i'm gonna do to move it or change it!

Here you can see all the levels, vines, plastic plants, two orchids, waterfall, basking spots, wood chip / moss, cliimbing branches and driftwood and the water tray. 










You can see a big strip of wood down the middle of the viv, this WAS originally for support, but seenig as the viv is covered in pond liner i thought it best to keep it there to house lights to stop the liner melting!


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

whats going in there?
x


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow thats gorgeous! Which creature will be moving in there?! :flrt:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

looks the nuts, although one question... you've got it covered in pond liner for the humidity but left OSD and MDF at the back; are they coated in anything to protect them from humidity?


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

The pond liner is to create humidity AND to keep the wood from getting wet, there is NO MDF ging to be in contact with any water at all - also, all joins are sealed with silicone at every join!

The MDF will have no direct contact with water, and the other chipboardy looking wood is weatherproof wood for outdoors, already tested it with heats and water and it hasn't been affected

It says its good for high humidity / wet / hot areas so should be fine : victory:

*edit* I realise you now mean that big strip of MDF at the back lol
Like iI mentioned previsouly that was only there for stabaility so I will be varnishing / pond linering it shortly!


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

whats going to be living in there though?! it looks really nice, would probably suit a chinese water dragon quite nicely


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Jim2109 said:


> whats going to be living in there though?! it looks really nice, would probably suit a chinese water dragon quite nicely


 
Two basilisks 

I was planning on getting water dragons until I saw an adult basilisk male with his full crest, was amazing!

Mine are about 9 month old, they'll probbly get lost in this new viv haha still need MORE plastic plants though, any offers for free ones?  haha


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Lookin' good!
Get some pictures up when the basilisks are settled in?


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Added more plants now and thinking of getting a big water pool OR replacing the bottom substrate area with all ater

REALLY need help with air vent placement and UV and ceramic bulb placement too! Have NO idea where to stick them, someone advise:flrt:


----------



## crabman (Sep 4, 2008)

looks great, we've converted two cupboards but nothing on this scale, very jealous!

dunelm do really good plastic plants, we've got them for our gecko's, they do big leaves, ivy vines, plants all sorts ranging from 50p to a couple of quid. worth a look if u've got a store near.


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

AMAZING!

Went to Dunelm they had LOADS of platic plants all colours and sizes and over half the price I usually pay

The giant leaves are excellent 

Viv is all built now, wih a temporary fly mesh screen front until I get the glass, pics soon


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow thats fantastic! You really should be proud of that!


----------

